# ازاى تكوون مهندس طيران كويس



## haythoom (2 أغسطس 2007)

law fe3lan 3ayez tekoon mohandess tayaran sa7 wee mesh hatla7e2 3ala el shoghl fee ay makan lazem te3mel kal2aaty.

1 enak yekoon ma3ak mo2ahel koayess men ay gam3a mo3taraf beeha zay massalan cairo university fee handasset el tayaran

2 wee lazem wee mohem gedan enak yekoon ma3ak course el basic traning wee elly be2ahelak 3alashan te2dar teshtaghal fee haza el magal wee elly bedonh yeb2a el forssa sa3ba gedan wee momken takhood el corse dah fee ba3d el amaken zay egypt-air aw ma3had tayaran embaba elly mawgood fee egypt

3 ba3d kedah te3mel 7aga essmaha 'without type rating' wee dee 3ebara 3an enak teshtaghal 7awaly 18 shahr fee ay magal men magalat el tayaran wee takhood shehada mo3tamada men el makan elly enta eshtaghalt feeh wee law 

3 wee ba3d kedah teroo7 temte7en fee hay2et el tayaran el madany wee ta7'ood 7aga essmaha el 'licence' wee heya dee elly bet7'aleek fe3lan mesh hatla7e2 3ala el shoghl ba3d kedah 



wee dee nasse7a mohandessen tayaran kobar wee 3anohoom 
7'ebra kebeera fee haza el magal

wee kol dah ya e7'wany la2an el magal dah fe3lan sa3b wee hassass gedan wee lazem elly yeshtaghal feeh yekoon 3andoh khebrah mesh batalah

wee matgeesh tektefy bee ely darasstoh fee el kolia wee te2ool ana 3ayez ashtaghal la2an el derassa mabetdeesh khebra kefaya lee el mohandeess bezat mohandess el tayaran


wee atmanalkom el tawfee2 dayman


eng. haytham ghazy 

from egypt 
__________________


----------



## جاسر (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

وجدت صعوبة في قراءة هذه اللغة المهجنة 

ولكن الموضوع جيد في مضمونه ونصائح مهمة

شكراً لك


----------



## haythoom (2 أغسطس 2007)

انا تشرفت جداا بردك على يا باشمهندس جاسر

و انا حقيقى باشكرك

وبعتزرلك جداا على صعوبة قراءة رسالتى

ولكن لا اخفى علييك انى بطييء جداا فى الكتابة بالعربية لانى دايماا باشتغل باenglish

و اتمنى يا رب انى اكوون عضوو نافع بازن اللة فى هزا المنتدى الراااءع حقاا

على فكرة

لقد استغرق كتابة هزا الرد حوالى نصف ساعة


تخيل:81:


----------



## جاسر (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

نصف ساعة  إن شاءالله مع كثرة المشاركات راح تتمكن من الكتابة
بشكل سريع ... 

حياك الله وبياك وسدد خطااك

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

عموما جزاكم الله خيرا
ورأفتاً بأخواني اللي هيقرؤ الموضوع ده بعدي أنا هاكتب لكم الملخص المفيد بالعربية
1- لازم يكون عندك مؤهل عالي مثل كلية هندسة طيران بجامعة القاهرة
2- دراسة كورس أسمه Basic Training واللى بيأهلك أنك تشتغل في هذا المجال 
3- بعد كده تعمل حاجة أسمها Without Type Rating وهو عبارة عن أنك تشتغل في هذا المجال حوالي 18 شهر
4- تمتحن في هية الطيران المدني وتحصل هل حاجة أسمها ( Licence )
وربنا يعينكم ويعني أنا كمان


----------



## على عبدالدايم على (26 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك جدا على هدة النصائح و ارجو اعطاء المزيد من النصائح للطلبة 
على عبدالدايم 
طالب بهندسة طيران امبابة


----------

